# Rock Band DLC.



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Rock Band Downloads Feature OneRepublic, Ace Frehley*

*Left 4 Dead 2's Midnight Riders also join the Rock Band Network lineup.*

By Dustin Quillen, 03/19/2010








Developer Harmonix has 10 more tracks ready for next week's Rock Band DLC. They've announced new downloads from L.A. punk pioneers X, former KISS guitarist Ace Frehley, modern pop sensations OneRepublic, and more. Be on the lookout for the DLC next Tuesday, March 23 on Xbox 360 and Wii (Thursday, March 25 on PlayStation 3). The Rock Band devs also listed the 29 songs that have been added to the Rock Band Network store on the Xbox 360 over the last week. Among the new additions are tracks by Clutch, Third Eye Blind, MxPx, and Left 4 Dead 2's Midnight Riders. 
The four-pack from X will set you back $6.99 (560 Microsoft points) on the PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360. Singles will be priced at the usual $1.99 (160 Microsoft points; 200 Wii Points) apiece, with the exception of a pair of Little Fish tracks at 99 cents (80 Microsoft points; 100 Wii Points). Rock Band Network pricing ranges between $1 (80 Microsoft points), $2 (160 Microsoft points), and $3 (240 Microsoft points) per song. 
Full details on next week's Rock Band DLC follow, with this week's Rock Band Network tracks listed after that: 


"Blue Spark" by X *
"The Hungry Wolf" by X
"I Must Not Think Bad Thoughts" by X
"Los Angeles" by X
"Am I Crazy" by Little Fish *
"Bang Bang" by Little Fish **
"Darling Dear" by Little Fish **
"Outer Space" by Ace Frehley
"All-American Girl" by Carrie Underwood *
"Stop & Stare" by OneRepublic *
 

"Moonshine Hollar" by Zack Wilson
"Still Alive" by World Minus One
"What A Trip" by Analogue feat. First Be
"Dirty South Rock" by Hyro da Hero
"One Bad Man" by Midnight Riders
"Midnight Ride" by Midnight Riders
"You're A Wolf" by Sea Wolf
"My Favorite New Disaster" by megaphone
"Rise" by Solarcade
"Elements" by Texas in July
"Nothing There" by Oliver Pride
"Battle Royale" by The Word Alive
"The Mob Goes Wild" by Clutch
"50,000 Unstoppable Watts" by Clutch
"We Are Not Anonymous" by Unearth
"I'm Made of Wax, Larry, What Are You Made Of?" by A Day To Remember
"Semi-Charmed Life '09" by Third Eye Blind
"Dirty King" by The Cliks
"Business Time" by Flight of the Conchords
"Days Without" by All That Remains
"Bodies" by Drowning Pool
"One Step Further" by MxPx
"Collapsing" by Demon Hunter
"Dance With Me" by Stewart
"Remedy" by Seether
"Being Here" by The Stills
"I Know What I Am" by Band of Skulls
"First We Feast, Then We Felony" by Circus Circus
"Hot Sexy Girls" by Joe Sibol
 * Denotes tracks also available for Lego Rock Band. 
** Track priced at 99 cents (80 Microsoft points; 100 Wii points).

as report in 1up.com


----------

